

Ask YC:  When (if ever) is it better to submit to reddit/digg on a low traffic day? - amichail


======
Alex3917
You need to ride the train. Submit to news.yc on Sunday afternoon. Assuming
your submission hits the top of news.yc, then submit to Reddit on Monday
morning. You add a "reddit this" button to your post right before you submit
to Reddit so that the people being referred from news.yc on Monday morning
vote it up on Reddit. Then once it hits the top ten on Reddit, submit to Digg.
You also put the "Digg this" button on your site at this time. Make sure you
also have a Del.icio.us and a StumbleUpon button because you'll need the few
extra diggs from these two places to hit the front page of Digg.

Now to hit the front page of news.yc, your post needs something to do with
either entrepreneurship or Paul Graham. To make the front page of Reddit, your
post needs something involving Ron Paul. And to make the front page of Digg,
it needs to be a top ten list. So basically if you're serious about "riding
the train", the ideal post should be a top ten list about Ron Paul Graham.

~~~
joe24pack
Do you specialize in SNS optimization?

~~~
Alex3917
I specialize in awesome.

